#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  По священным местам в Индии туристов будет возить специальный поезд

## Galina

В Индии в субботу открылся уникальный туристический железнодорожный маршрут. Специальный поезд будет возить паломников по местам, связанным с жизнью Будды, передает корреспондент РИА Новости.

За восемь дней фирменный поезд "Махапаринирвана" побывает во многих священных для буддистов местах на севере Индии и в Непале, и вернется в Нью-Дели через Агру, где расположен всемирно известный мавзолей Тадж-Махал.

Новый комфортабельный поезд с кондиционером, по замыслу организаторов, должен привлечь паломников, для которых имеет значение комфорт.

"Раньше посетить эти святые места можно было только на автобусах, в которых нет кондиционера, не предусмотрено питание, а большая часть пути проходит по плохим дорогам", - сказал РИА Новости на церемонии отправки первого состава генеральный менеджер по туризму госкомпании Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Бхупендер Агарвал.

Стоимость восьмидневного путешествия составляет от 616 до 1050 долларов в зависимости от класса вагона. Путевка включает в себя не только путешествие на поезде с трехразовым питанием, но также страховку, доставку из аэропорта и в аэропорт, входные билеты, экскурсии и ночевки в гостиницах.

На церемонии отправки поезда, первыми пассажирами которого стали 58 туристов из Таиланда, Кореи и Сингапура, министр туризма и культуры Амбика Сони заверила, что это только начало.

"Гости подобны богам, и мы стараемся, как можем, чтобы наилучшим образом организовать этот тур для вдохновленных Буддой паломников, - сказала министр во время торжественной церемонии в Дели. - Это только начало".

Расписание движения поезда составлено по март. Обладатели кредитных карт могут купить тур через специальный интернет-сайт, который уже перевели на японский, китайский и тайский языки.

Продажа билетов через турфирмы пока налажена только в ряде стран азиатско-тихоокеанского региона и Европы, но министерство железных дорог планирует начать продажу "буддистского" тура через индийские посольства за рубежом.



http://www.rian.ru/society/religion/.../82783867.html

Ссылка для заказа тура - http://www.indiarailtours.com/buddhi...ial-train.html

----------

